# Toter Fisch



## anlu (27. Okt. 2009)

Hallo!

Was ist mit unserem Fisch passiert? Beim herausfischen trat frisches Blut aus dem Halsbereich aus, sonst kann ich nichts entdecken. Gestern war er noch gesund.


----------



## Doris (27. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

Hallo Julia

Leider kann ich dir hierauf auch keine Antwort geben, aber ich habe trotzdem eine Frage: Wieso wolltest du ihn denn herausfischen. Hat er sich komisch benommen und was ist das längliche dunkle auf dem ersten Bild? Eine kleine Alge oder ein Fischegel?


----------



## rainthanner (27. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

mir fehlt der Durchblick bei dieser Aktion.


----------



## anlu (27. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

Für den besseren Durchblick:

Er war schon tot, ist auf der Wasseroberfläche herumgetrieben, aber er sah so aus, als wäre er noch nicht lange tot. Beim herausheben tropfte ein bisschen Blut heraus (Halsbereich unten). Der Dreck auf dem Rücken entstand beim herumwälzen im Gras. Also kein __ Blutegel.


----------



## Niklas (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

HI:
Ich würde sagen dir ist die Krankheit vorher nicht aufgefallen, den es gibt keine Krankheit oder auch __ Parasiten die einen Fisch in einem tag töten.


----------



## anlu (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

Hallo!
Der Fisch war ganz normal, war wirklich nichts auffallendes, normal geschwommen, gefressen, alles wie immer und dann plötzlich war es tot.


----------



## Annett (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

Hallo Julia.

Kannst Du ausschließen, dass sich ein Tier oder Mensch an Teich + Fisch zu schaffen gemacht hat?
Für mich sieht das irgendwie nach einer Verletzung aus und nicht nach einer Krankheit.


----------



## Niklas (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

Hi Anett.
Stimmt ich kenen keine Krankeit oder __ Parasiten der Fische zum bluten bringt ich glaube auch da waren kleine kinder oder vlt auch eine Katzte , das ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## anlu (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

Hallo!

Wir haben schon das Netz über den Teich gespannt, nur auf eine Stelle ist es zu kurz, dort können Vögel, vielleicht Katzen auch zum Teich gelangen. Ich tippe auch auf eine Katze, wobei wir in unserem Garten sehr selten eine sichten. Ich wollte mich nur vergewissern, ob das vielleicht doch Krankheit ist/war, aber helfen kann den Fisch das so und so nicht mehr. Schade um den Fisch! 

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

Hi,

das der Fisch zu bluten angefangen hat kann auch an beginnender Verwesung gelegen haben (ganz frisch verstorbene Fische schwimmen noch nicht oben). Nach ein paar Stunden wird ja schon das Adernsystem brüchig und Blut kann ins Gewebe eindringen oder austreten. (dort im Herz/Kiemenbereich laufen ja die Adern alle zusammen, und das nahe der Körperoberfläche)

Der Fisch kann also auch eines ganz natürlichen Totes gestorben sein

MfG Frank


----------



## hanpla (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

Hätte eine Katze nicht den Fisch dann auch aus dem Wasser genommen? Das Blut spricht ja für einen externen Einfluß der Verletzung...Am besten mal genuer beobachten was sich um den Teich so tut


----------



## tattoo_hh (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*

wie alt war er denn? evtuell altesschwäche?


----------



## bodo61 (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Toter Fisch*



hanpla schrieb:


> Das Blut spricht ja für einen externen Einfluß der Verletzung...



Interressante Formulierung, aussagekräftiges Profil.

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. :smoki


----------

